
Why is Permission Marketing an effective marketing strategy? - brainthomson808
https://www.equibbler.com/permission-marketing/
======
brainthomson808
Permission marketing is a concept of marketing in which the consumers
themselves decide whether or not to permit the companies to market to them.
The best example of permission marketing is the TV commercial in which the
consumer is invited to “find more about this product.” By having the option to
accept or decline the consumer gets more control over his time and attention.
Although this type of marketing causes less interruption it still requires
some part of interruption in order to grab the attention of the consumer to
initiate the process.

